# Pretty sure Harrington is gone for sure



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I was looking through a Q&A, and apparently Harrington said if he isn't a starter then he wants a trade, so most likely he is getting traded.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I was looking through a Q&A, and apparently Harrington said if he isn't a starter then he wants a trade, so most likely he is getting traded.


I doubt Harrington gets traded after Artest skipped the team meeting. Artest is as good as gone and frankly, it might be good for the team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I disagree. I dont see how trading Artest would be good for us. Hes the leagues best defender and our most reliable scorer outside of JO. Losing Ron would hit the team hard.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I disagree. I dont see how trading Artest would be good for us. Hes the leagues best defender and our most reliable scorer outside of JO. Losing Ron would hit the team hard.


I would love for us to trade Ron for T-Mac now, but that seems unlikely. We'll most likely trade Ron to Memphis maybe even with Al for I hope something like Pau,Posey, and Bonzi Wells.


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

The more I think about it, the less I want to trade Artest. We got this far with the team we have, there is no reason for a major shakeup. Artest is only going to get better too. If we make a big trade I'd want Harrington to be the guy leaving. 

Also Artest skipping the final meeting means nothing, Shaq has missed the last 7 or so final meetings.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Trading Artest because he missed a meeting would be the stupidest thing we could do.

Last year he broke cameras, gave other teams' coaches the finger, got suspended a bunch of times, and basically was the reason why we collapsed in the second half of the year, and we didn't trade him then (and keeping him obviously was the right move). Now after all of that, we're gonna trade him to Memphis for inferior talent BECAUSE HE MISSED A MEETING?!

Give me a break.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I would love for us to trade Ron for T-Mac now, but that seems unlikely. We'll most likely trade Ron to Memphis maybe even with Al for I hope something like Pau,Posey, and Bonzi Wells.


You dont want Ron, but would like Bonzi Wells on our team? I dont see how taking a guy with anger managment issues and trading him with a foul mouthed rabid pot head would help.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> You dont want Ron, but would like Bonzi Wells on our team? I dont see how taking a guy with anger managment issues and trading him with a foul mouthed rabid pot head would help.


I would much rather have Bonzi Wells as our #2 scoring option than Ron Artest. Artest jacks up horrible shots all the time. Maybe a pothead isn't the best thing to have on our team but i think now we need to go and look for a legit #2 option on the wing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont see Bonzi as a better scoring option than Ron, he realy made waves this year on offense, although I do think he holds on to the ball too long. On top of that, Bonzi cant hold Artests jock when it comes to defence.

The last thing our young players need is someone with a bad attitude like Bonzi Wells to come in and mess up our team chemistry.

I saw somewhere about a trade for Jalen Rose. Although I dont like his huge contract, I sure wouldnt mind having him back in the fold.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I would much rather have Bonzi Wells as our #2 scoring option than Ron Artest. Artest jacks up horrible shots all the time.


True, but so does Bonzi and they have basically the same field goal percentage. But at least if Artest is having a bad day with his jumper he can take it to the basket and get to the line, which Bonzi can't. Bonzi has never met an off-balance pullup jumper he didn't like.

When you take free throws into account Artest is easily a more efficient scorer than Bonzi, not to mention a much better passer and about a thousand times better a defender.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

n/m


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm a big Zach Randolph fan and a big Pacer fan. I watch both teams play all of the time. All I ask is why the hell are Ron Artest and Bonzi Wells being mentioned in the same sentence. Ronnie is world's better on both ends of the court.


----------

